# Caixa USB 2.0 para ligação a discos IDE [ +- RESOLVIDO ]

## GothicKnight

Eu tenho uma caixa para inserir discos IDE (neste caso tenho um Maxtor 200GB) para o poder transportar e um HUB USB 2.0 tudo da conceptronic. Quando passei para o kernel 2.6.12-r4 (gentoo-sources) o disco simplesmente deixa de responder. Dado isto meti em debug o modulo USB MassStorage que me deu este output:

```

Jul 11 23:53:31 DeathStar usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

Jul 11 23:53:31 DeathStar usb-storage: queuecommand called

Jul 11 23:53:31 DeathStar usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

Jul 11 23:53:31 DeathStar usb-storage: Command READ_10 (10 bytes)

Jul 11 23:53:31 DeathStar usb-storage:  28 00 0e 3a ea 6c 00 00 80 00

Jul 11 23:53:31 DeathStar usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x13e32 L 65536 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

Jul 11 23:53:31 DeathStar usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

Jul 11 23:53:31 DeathStar usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

Jul 11 23:53:31 DeathStar usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Jul 11 23:53:31 DeathStar usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

Jul 11 23:53:31 DeathStar usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 65536 bytes, 11 entries

Jul 11 23:53:31 DeathStar usb-storage: Status code -71; transferred 23040/65536

Jul 11 23:53:31 DeathStar usb-storage: -- unknown error

Jul 11 23:53:31 DeathStar usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x4

Jul 11 23:53:31 DeathStar usb-storage: -- transport indicates error, resetting

Jul 11 23:53:31 DeathStar usb-storage: usb_stor_Bulk_reset called

Jul 11 23:53:31 DeathStar usb-storage: usb_stor_control_msg: rq=ff rqtype=21 value=0000 index=00 len=0

Jul 11 23:53:34 DeathStar r8169: eth0: PHY reset until link up

Jul 11 23:53:44 DeathStar r8169: eth0: PHY reset until link up

Jul 11 23:53:51 DeathStar usb-storage: Timeout -- cancelling URB

Jul 11 23:53:51 DeathStar usb-storage: Soft reset failed: -104

Jul 11 23:53:51 DeathStar usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x70000

Jul 11 23:53:51 DeathStar usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

Jul 11 23:53:51 DeathStar usb-storage: queuecommand called

Jul 11 23:53:51 DeathStar usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

Jul 11 23:53:51 DeathStar usb-storage: Command READ_10 (10 bytes)

Jul 11 23:53:51 DeathStar usb-storage:  28 00 0e 3a ea 6c 00 00 80 00

Jul 11 23:53:51 DeathStar usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x13e33 L 65536 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

Jul 11 23:53:51 DeathStar usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

Jul 11 23:53:54 DeathStar r8169: eth0: PHY reset until link up

Jul 11 23:54:04 DeathStar r8169: eth0: PHY reset until link up

Jul 11 23:54:14 DeathStar r8169: eth0: PHY reset until link up

Jul 11 23:54:21 DeathStar usb-storage: command_abort called

Jul 11 23:54:21 DeathStar usb-storage: usb_stor_stop_transport called

Jul 11 23:54:21 DeathStar usb-storage: -- cancelling URB

Jul 11 23:54:21 DeathStar usb-storage: Status code -104; transferred 0/31

Jul 11 23:54:21 DeathStar usb-storage: -- transfer cancelled

Jul 11 23:54:21 DeathStar usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=4

Jul 11 23:54:21 DeathStar usb-storage: -- command was aborted

Jul 11 23:54:21 DeathStar usb-storage: usb_stor_Bulk_reset called

Jul 11 23:54:21 DeathStar usb-storage: usb_stor_control_msg: rq=ff rqtype=21 value=0000 index=00 len=0

Jul 11 23:54:24 DeathStar r8169: eth0: PHY reset until link up

Jul 11 23:54:30 DeathStar su(pam_unix)[9728]: session opened for user root by (uid=500)

Jul 11 23:54:34 DeathStar r8169: eth0: PHY reset until link up

Jul 11 23:54:41 DeathStar usb-storage: Timeout -- cancelling URB

Jul 11 23:54:41 DeathStar usb-storage: Soft reset failed: -104

Jul 11 23:54:41 DeathStar usb-storage: scsi command aborted

Jul 11 23:54:41 DeathStar usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

Jul 11 23:54:41 DeathStar usb-storage: queuecommand called

Jul 11 23:54:41 DeathStar usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

Jul 11 23:54:41 DeathStar usb-storage: Command TEST_UNIT_READY (6 bytes)

Jul 11 23:54:41 DeathStar usb-storage:  00 00 00 00 00 00

Jul 11 23:54:41 DeathStar usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x13e33 L 0 F 0 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 6

Jul 11 23:54:41 DeathStar usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

Jul 11 23:54:44 DeathStar r8169: eth0: PHY reset until link up

Jul 11 23:54:51 DeathStar usb-storage: Status code -71; transferred 0/31

Jul 11 23:54:51 DeathStar usb-storage: -- unknown error

Jul 11 23:54:51 DeathStar usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=4

Jul 11 23:54:51 DeathStar usb-storage: -- transport indicates error, resetting

Jul 11 23:54:51 DeathStar usb-storage: usb_stor_Bulk_reset called

Jul 11 23:54:51 DeathStar usb-storage: usb_stor_control_msg: rq=ff rqtype=21 value=0000 index=00 len=0

Jul 11 23:54:51 DeathStar usb-storage: Soft reset failed: -71

Jul 11 23:54:51 DeathStar usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x70000

Jul 11 23:54:51 DeathStar usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

Jul 11 23:54:51 DeathStar usb-storage: device_reset called

Jul 11 23:54:51 DeathStar usb-storage: usb_stor_Bulk_reset called

Jul 11 23:54:51 DeathStar usb-storage: usb_stor_control_msg: rq=ff rqtype=21 value=0000 index=00 len=0

Jul 11 23:54:51 DeathStar usb-storage: Soft reset failed: -71

Jul 11 23:54:51 DeathStar usb-storage: bus_reset called

Jul 11 23:54:51 DeathStar usb-storage: usb_reset_device returns -19

Jul 11 23:54:51 DeathStar scsi: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery: host 1 channel 0 id 0 lun 0

Jul 11 23:54:51 DeathStar SCSI error : <1 0 0 0> return code = 0x70000

Jul 11 23:54:51 DeathStar end_request: I/O error, dev sde, sector 238742124

Jul 11 23:54:51 DeathStar NTFS-fs error (device sde2): ntfs_end_buffer_async_read(): Buffer I/O error, logical block 33945504.

Jul 11 23:54:51 DeathStar scsi1 (0:0): rejecting I/O to offline device

```

  Após isto não tenho outra alternativa senão desligar o disco.... O hardware funciona todo ele bem pois testei em windoze sem qualquer problema, também testei outro disco externo com os mesmos resultados.

Eu penso que seja possivelmente do HUB dado que o kernel tem a opção "Root Hub Transaction Translators" que já testei activada ou desactivada.

  Eu não tenho suporte de escrita NTFS e testei o FS tal como por badblocks sem qualquer problema relatado.

----------

## xef

Parece-me que o problema está mesmo no kernel...

Já tive problemas parecidos com uma pendrive e com uma caixa para disco usb (penso que o mesmo modelo da que usas) com um kernel não funcionava, com a versão seguinte passou a funcionar sem alterar mais nenhuma configuração.

O melhor a fazer deve ser voltar à versão do kernel em que o disco funcionava.

----------

## GothicKnight

O problema é que eu ao instalar o 2.6.12 apaguei o 2.6.11 e o .config desse kernel. Ao voltar a instalar o kernel antigo tenho o mesmo problema. O que me leva a pensar da configuração que já revi vezes sem conta à procura de algo que estivesse mal ou mesmo de código experimental.

----------

## xef

Se no 2.6.11 repete o problema então é mesmo da configuração...

Posta aí o resultado do dmesg para ver se diz alguma coisa mais util que o debug do modulo mass storage.

----------

## GothicKnight

```

Linux version 2.6.12-gentoo-r4 (root@DeathStar) (gcc version 3.3.5-20050130 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.5.20050130-r1, ssp-3.3.5.20050130-1, pie-8.7.7.1)) #9 SMP Thu Jul 14 05:17:00 UTC 2005

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f400 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009f400 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000dc000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000001fdf0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001fdf0000 - 000000001fdfb000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001fdfb000 - 000000001fe00000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001fe00000 - 0000000020000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec10000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fff80000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

509MB LOWMEM available.

found SMP MP-table at 000f6ce0

On node 0 totalpages: 130544

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 126448 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

DMI present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 PTLTD                                 ) @ 0x000f6d40

ACPI: RSDT (v001 PTLTD    RSDT   0x06040000  LTP 0x00000000) @ 0x1fdf705e

ACPI: FADT (v001 SiS    648FX    0x06040000 PTL  0x00000001) @ 0x1fdfaf2e

ACPI: MADT (v001 PTLTD      APIC   0x06040000  LTP 0x00000000) @ 0x1fdfafa2

ACPI: DSDT (v001 Clevo     648FX 0x06040000 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 15:2 APIC version 20

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

Processor #1 15:2 APIC version 20

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 17, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 high edge)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ11 used by override.

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Allocating PCI resources starting at 20000000 (gap: 20000000:dec00000)

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda5 video=radeonfb:ywrap,mtrr,1400x1050-32@60 splash=verbose,fadein,theme:emergence quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

mapped APIC to ffffd000 (fee00000)

mapped IOAPIC to ffffc000 (fec00000)

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 2048 (order: 11, 32768 bytes)

Detected 3200.222 MHz processor.

Using tsc for high-res timesource

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Memory: 510172k/522176k available (3728k kernel code, 11480k reserved, 1393k data, 268k init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay loop... 6324.22 BogoMIPS (lpj=3162112)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00004400 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00004400 00000000 00000000

CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 8K

CPU: L2 cache: 512K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: After all inits, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000080 00004400 00000000 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU0: Intel P4/Xeon Extended MCE MSRs (12) available

CPU0: Thermal monitoring enabled

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

CPU0: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.20GHz stepping 09

Booting processor 1/1 eip 3000

Initializing CPU#1

Calibrating delay loop... 6389.76 BogoMIPS (lpj=3194880)

CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00004400 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00004400 00000000 00000000

CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 8K

CPU: L2 cache: 512K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: After all inits, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000080 00004400 00000000 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#1.

CPU1: Intel P4/Xeon Extended MCE MSRs (12) available

CPU1: Thermal monitoring enabled

CPU1: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.20GHz stepping 09

Total of 2 processors activated (12713.98 BogoMIPS).

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

..TIMER: vector=0x31 pin1=2 pin2=-1

checking TSC synchronization across 2 CPUs: passed.

Brought up 2 CPUs

CPU0 attaching sched-domain:

 domain 0: span 3

  groups: 1 2

  domain 1: span 3

   groups: 3

CPU1 attaching sched-domain:

 domain 0: span 3

  groups: 2 1

  domain 1: span 3

   groups: 3

checking if image is initramfs... it is

Freeing initrd memory: 1130k freed

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfd9d8, last bus=1

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20050309

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

Uncovering SIS963 that hid as a SIS503 (compatible=1)

Enabling SiS 96x SMBus.

PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 0000:00:02.5

Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs *9)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 5) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs *9)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs *9)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 9) *0, disabled.

ACPI: Embedded Controller [EC] (gpe 23)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 11 devices

PnPBIOS: Disabled by ACPI PNP

SCSI subsystem initialized

Linux Kernel Card Services

  options:  [pci] [cardbus] [pm]

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

pnp: 00:03: ioport range 0x8000-0x808f could not be reserved

pnp: 00:03: ioport range 0x8090-0x80ff has been reserved

pnp: 00:03: ioport range 0x8100-0x811f has been reserved

pnp: 00:03: ioport range 0x4d0-0x4d1 has been reserved

pnp: 00:03: ioport range 0xfe00-0xfe00 has been reserved

Machine check exception polling timer started.

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

audit(1121353700.704:0): initialized

inotify device minor=63

devfs: 2004-01-31 Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x1

NTFS driver 2.1.22 [Flags: R/O].

Initializing Cryptographic API

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected SiS 648 chipset

agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xe8000000

[drm] Initialized drm 1.0.0 20040925

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[drm] Initialized radeon 1.16.0 20050311 on minor 0: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 [Mobility Radeon 9600 M10]

Hangcheck: starting hangcheck timer 0.9.0 (tick is 180 seconds, margin is 60 seconds).

Hangcheck: Using monotonic_clock().

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

radeonfb: Retreived PLL infos from BIOS

radeonfb: Reference=27.00 MHz (RefDiv=6) Memory=371.00 Mhz, System=225.00 MHz

radeonfb: PLL min 20000 max 40000

Non-DDC laptop panel detected

radeonfb: Monitor 1 type LCD found

radeonfb: Monitor 2 type no found

radeonfb: panel ID string: Samsung LTN150P1-L02    

radeonfb: detected LVDS panel size from BIOS: 1400x1050

radeondb: BIOS provided dividers will be used

radeonfb: Dynamic Clock Power Management enabled

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 175x65

fbsplash: console 0 using theme 'emergence'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 0

radeonfb (0000:01:00.0): ATI Radeon NP 

ACPI: AC Adapter [ADP0] (on-line)

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT0] (battery present)

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SLPB]

ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports 8 throttling states)

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THM0] (39 C)

isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:KBC,PNP0f13:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

i8042.c: Detected active multiplexing controller, rev 1.9.

serio: i8042 AUX0 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX1 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX2 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX3 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 8250

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:02.6 (0000 -> 0001)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.6[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: PC Speaker

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

pktcdvd: v0.2.0a 2004-07-14 Jens Axboe (axboe@suse.de) and petero2@telia.com

tun: Universal TUN/TAP device driver, 1.6

tun: (C) 1999-2004 Max Krasnyansky <maxk@qualcomm.com>

r8169 Gigabit Ethernet driver 2.2LK loaded

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:0a.0 (0015 -> 0017)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0a.0[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

eth0: Identified chip type is 'RTL8169s/8110s'.

eth0: RTL8169 at 0xe0832000, 00:90:f5:28:ab:6a, IRQ 19

Linux video capture interface: v1.00

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

SIS5513: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:02.5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.5[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

SIS5513: chipset revision 0

SIS5513: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

SIS5513: SiS 962/963 MuTIOL IDE UDMA133 controller

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0x1000-0x1007, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0x1008-0x100f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: SAMSUNG MP0603H, ATA DISK drive

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: Slimtype COMBO LSC-24082K, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 1024KiB

hda: 117304992 sectors (60060 MB) w/8192KiB Cache, CHS=16383/255/63, UDMA(100)

hda: cache flushes supported

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3 < p5 p6 p7 >

hdc: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

ohci1394: $Rev: 1250 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.3[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

ohci1394: fw-host0: Unexpected PCI resource length of 1000!

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.0 (PCI): IRQ=[17]  MMIO=[ec000000-ec0007ff]  Max Packet=[2048]

video1394: Installed video1394 module

ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

sbp2: $Rev: 1219 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:0c.0 (0000 -> 0002)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0c.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:00:0c.0 [1558:0480]

Yenta: Using CSCINT to route CSC interrupts to PCI

Yenta: Routing CardBus interrupts to PCI

Yenta TI: socket 0000:00:0c.0, mfunc 0x01001002, devctl 0x44

Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x0000, PCI irq 18

Socket status: 30000006

usbmon: debugs is not available

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:03.3 (0000 -> 0002)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:03.3[D] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 2.0 Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: irq 23, io mem 0xec004000

PCI: cache line size of 128 is not supported by device 0000:00:03.3

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: USB 2.0 initialized, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2004 Nov 08 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:03.0[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.0: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.0 Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.0: irq 20, io mem 0xec001000

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:03.1[B] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.1: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.0 Controller (#2)

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.1: irq 21, io mem 0xec002000

usb 1-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:03.2 (0010 -> 0012)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:03.2[C] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.2: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.0 Controller (#3)

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.2: irq 22, io mem 0xec003000

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

hub 1-1:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-1:1.0: 4 ports detected

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[0090f500006aab28]

usb 1-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3

scsi0 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 3

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.01:USB HID core driver

I2O subsystem v$Rev$

i2o: max drivers = 8

I2O Configuration OSM v$Rev$

I2O Block Device OSM v$Rev$

I2O SCSI Peripheral OSM v$Rev$

I2O ProcFS OSM v$Rev$

i2c /dev entries driver

i2c-sis96x version 1.0.0

sis96x_smbus 0000:00:02.1: SiS96x SMBus base address: 0x8100

pc87360: PC8736x not detected, module not inserted.

wbsd: Winbond W83L51xD SD/MMC card interface driver, 1.2

wbsd: Copyright(c) Pierre Ossman

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.9rc2  (Thu Mar 24 10:33:39 2005 UTC).

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:02.7 (0000 -> 0001)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.7[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

usb 2-2: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

usb 1-1.1: new low speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 5

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Microsoft Microsoft 3-Button Mouse with IntelliEye(TM)] on usb-0000:00:03.3-1.1

intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 50466 usecs

intel8x0: clocking to 48000

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.6[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

ALSA device list:

  #0: SiS SI7012 with ALC650F at 0x1c00, irq 18

  #1: SiS SI7013 Modem at 0x1400, irq 18

u32 classifier

    OLD policer on 

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 2048 buckets, 32Kbytes

TCP established hash table entries: 16384 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 196608 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 16384 bind 16384)

ip_conntrack version 2.1 (4079 buckets, 32632 max) - 220 bytes per conntrack

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team

ipt_recent v0.3.1: Stephen Frost <sfrost@snowman.net>.  http://snowman.net/projects/ipt_recent/

arp_tables: (C) 2002 David S. Miller

Initializing IPsec netlink socket

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 10

Disabled Privacy Extensions on device c059e7c0(lo)

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

NET: Registered protocol family 17

p4-clockmod: P4/Xeon(TM) CPU On-Demand Clock Modulation available

Starting balanced_irq

ACPI wakeup devices: 

PCI0 MODM LANC PWRB SLPB  LID 

ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)

ReiserFS: hda5: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: hda5: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: hda5: journal params: device hda5, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: hda5: checking transaction log (hda5)

ReiserFS: hda5: Using r5 hash to sort names

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Mounted devfs on /dev

Freeing unused kernel memory: 268k freed

Adding 497972k swap on /dev/hda7.  Priority:-1 extents:1

  Vendor: GENERIC   Model: USB Storage-SMC   Rev: 014D

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 00

Attached scsi removable disk sda at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

  Vendor: GENERIC   Model: USB Storage-CFC   Rev: 014D

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 00

Attached scsi removable disk sdb at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 1

  Vendor: GENERIC   Model: USB Storage-MMC   Rev: 014D

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 00

Attached scsi removable disk sdc at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 2

  Vendor: GENERIC   Model: USB Storage-MSC   Rev: 014D

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 00

Attached scsi removable disk sdd at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 3

usb-storage: device scan complete

usbcore: registered new driver spca5xx

/usr/src/spca5xx-20050501/drivers/usb/spca5xx.c: spca5xx driver 00.56.02 registered

alps.c: Enabling hardware tapping

input: PS/2 Mouse on isa0060/serio4

input: AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint on isa0060/serio4

r8169: eth0: link up

r8169: eth0: link up

fbsplash: console 1 using theme 'emergence'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 1

fbsplash: console 2 using theme 'emergence'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 2

fbsplash: console 3 using theme 'emergence'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 3

fbsplash: console 4 using theme 'emergence'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 4

fbsplash: console 5 using theme 'emergence'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 5

fbsplash: console 6 using theme 'emergence'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 6

fbsplash: console 7 using theme 'emergence'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 7

fbsplash: console 8 using theme 'emergence'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 8

fbsplash: console 9 using theme 'emergence'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 9

fbsplash: console 10 using theme 'emergence'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 10

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

usb 1-1.2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 6

scsi1 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 6

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

  Vendor: Maxtor    Model: 5000XT v01.00.00  Rev: 0100

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 00

SCSI device sde: 490232832 512-byte hdwr sectors (250999 MB)

sde: assuming drive cache: write through

SCSI device sde: 490232832 512-byte hdwr sectors (250999 MB)

sde: assuming drive cache: write through

 /dev/scsi/host1/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2

Attached scsi disk sde at scsi1, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

usb-storage: device scan complete

FAT: bogus number of reserved sectors

VFS: Can't find a valid FAT filesystem on dev sde1.

NTFS volume version 3.1.

FAT: bogus number of reserved sectors

VFS: Can't find a valid FAT filesystem on dev sde2.

NTFS volume version 3.1.

scsi: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery: host 1 channel 0 id 0 lun 0

SCSI error : <1 0 0 0> return code = 0x70000

end_request: I/O error, dev sde, sector 42824503

NTFS-fs error (device sde1): ntfs_end_buffer_async_read(): Buffer I/O error, logical block 42824440.

scsi1 (0:0): rejecting I/O to offline device

NTFS-fs error (device sde1): ntfs_end_buffer_async_read(): Buffer I/O error, logical block 42824441.

NTFS-fs error (device sde1): ntfs_end_buffer_async_read(): Buffer I/O error, logical block 42824442.

NTFS-fs error (device sde1): ntfs_end_buffer_async_read(): Buffer I/O error, logical block 42824443.

NTFS-fs error (device sde1): ntfs_end_buffer_async_read(): Buffer I/O error, logical block 42824444.

NTFS-fs error (device sde1): ntfs_end_buffer_async_read(): Buffer I/O error, logical block 42824445.

NTFS-fs error (device sde1): ntfs_end_buffer_async_read(): Buffer I/O error, logical block 42824446.

NTFS-fs error (device sde1): ntfs_end_buffer_async_read(): Buffer I/O error, logical block 42824447.

NTFS-fs error (device sde1): ntfs_end_buffer_async_read(): Buffer I/O error, logical block 42824448.

NTFS-fs error (device sde1): ntfs_end_buffer_async_read(): Buffer I/O error, logical block 42824449.

scsi1 (0:0): rejecting I/O to offline device

scsi1 (0:0): rejecting I/O to offline device

scsi1 (0:0): rejecting I/O to offline device

scsi1 (0:0): rejecting I/O to offline device

scsi1 (0:0): rejecting I/O to offline device

scsi1 (0:0): rejecting I/O to offline device

scsi1 (0:0): rejecting I/O to offline device

scsi1 (0:0): rejecting I/O to offline device

scsi1 (0:0): rejecting I/O to offline device

scsi1 (0:0): rejecting I/O to offline device

scsi1 (0:0): rejecting I/O to offline device

scsi1 (0:0): rejecting I/O to offline device

scsi1 (0:0): rejecting I/O to offline device

scsi1 (0:0): rejecting I/O to offline device

scsi1 (0:0): rejecting I/O to offline device

scsi1 (0:0): rejecting I/O to offline device

scsi1 (0:0): rejecting I/O to offline device

scsi1 (0:0): rejecting I/O to offline device

scsi1 (0:0): rejecting I/O to offline device

scsi1 (0:0): rejecting I/O to offline device

scsi1 (0:0): rejecting I/O to offline device

scsi1 (0:0): rejecting I/O to offline device

scsi1 (0:0): rejecting I/O to offline device

scsi1 (0:0): rejecting I/O to offline device

scsi1 (0:0): rejecting I/O to offline device

scsi1 (0:0): rejecting I/O to offline device

usb 1-1.2: USB disconnect, address 6

scsi1 (0:0): rejecting I/O to device being removed

```

----------

## GothicKnight

OK... de um momento para o outro o disco agora funciona perfeitamente. Não mudando absolutamente nada, não sei a razão para tal mas gostava de saber se alguem tem explicação dado que não convem nada acontecer outra vez e já agora fica registado para o futuro se alguem tiver o mesmo problema.

----------

## pilla

Parece eu com um modem Speetouch USB  :Smile: 

----------

## GothicKnight

Pois é... isto parece que voltou ao mesmo. Da mesma maneira que o problema desapareceu, voltou a aparecer!

  O que mudou? Bem desloquei-me da Guarda(onde não funciona) para o Porto(onde funciona). Bem aqui(Guarda) é mais que sabido que a corrente não é das melhores e que tem picos variados de corrente. Será disso???... Muito sinceramente estou aberto a opiniões ( mesmo do tipo twilight zone ) dado a excentricidade do problema!

----------

## pilla

Da uma olhada nos contatos. Pode ser sujeira, mau acoplamento.

----------

## GothicKnight

OK... isto tanto funciona como não funciona. Dado ser impossivel obter algo concreto ao assunto e isto varia mediante a posição da lua e do vento acho que não vale apena falar muito nisto. Penso que o problema também deva dar em windoze mas dado que eles são mais do que especialistas em ocultar erros dou como resultado falhas de hardware.

----------

## xef

Talvez seja algum tipo de novas armas electronicas que estão a testar na base militar secreta da Guarda  :Laughing: 

Já tive um problema parecido com um rato e teclado USB... Se ligasse os dois nas tomadas da frente (o pc tinha 2 tomadas na frente e 2 na parte de tras)o rato não funcionava, se ligasse um ba frente e outro atras funcionavam os dois, se ligasse os dois na frente mas trocados já funcionavam e tambem havia uma das tomadas de tras onde o rato não funcionava...

Por isso, experimenta diferentes combinações de tomadas USB...

----------

## GothicKnight

É mesmo de mania. Tanto dá como não dá. A hipotese da arma secreta é bastante plausivel dado que outras resposta com base no além estariam fora do meu foco de pensamento... Mas não descarto a possibilidade  :Smile: 

----------

## xef

Penso que os espiritos e demónios não percebem muito de electronica para poder fazer uma coisa dessas...

por outro lado, se calhar por eles não se perceberem e meterem-se a mexer nisso é que tanto dá como não dá  :Razz: 

----------

